# Druckgasreiniger? Benutzt ihr ihn auch?



## Woody83 (6. November 2014)

Hi,....

kriege als bald meine neue Grafikkarte, dann heißt es erstmal Rechner säubern und alles schön wieder aufbauen! 

Benutzt Ihr auch eine Druckgasflasche/reiniger, um Staub von Eurer Hardware zu entfernen. (Wenn ja, welche?)

Ich frage mal, weil wenn ich die mal für die Tastatur benutze vereist die Stelle die ich ansprühe.... Kann ich 

die bedenkenlos nutzen bei der Hardware eines Rechners?

Ansonsten wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr Eure Teile wechselt und alles auf Vordermann bringt.

Lg


----------



## Stryke7 (6. November 2014)

Elektronik wird bei mir mit Staubsauger und einem Borstenpinsel für kleine/filigrane Sachen gereinigt. 

Alles andere,  wie Kühler, Gehäuse etc werden von aller Elektrik (inkl. Frontpanels etc) befreit und in die Dusche oder Badewanne geschmissen. 

Lüfter kann man vorsichtig mit fließendem Wasser oder einem nassen Lappen reinigen.  


Das wars auch schon.  Hab ich vor zwei Wochen erst gemacht, war wirklich nötig


----------



## jamie (6. November 2014)

Ich benutze eine Druck"luft"dose oder einen Pinsel. Keine Ahnung von welcher Marke. Richtig kalt wird's ja auch nur, wenn du lange sprühst, also in Stößen sprühen und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Laudian (6. November 2014)

Wie hoch ist der Druck in so einer Flasche denn, dass die Oberfläche davon gefriert ?

Wenn ich meinen PC reinige, dann auch immer mit Druckluft, allerdings haben wir einen Kompressor hier mit dem ich das erledige. Eingefroren ist mir dabei noch nie etwas


----------



## XGamer98 (6. November 2014)

ich benutze für die Lüfter und das Gehäuse einenen feuchten Lappen, der gröbste Staub wird abgesaugt.
Für enge Stellen an die ich mit den Fingern nicht hinkomme arbeite ich mit der Druckluftdose. Immer in Kurzen Intervallen sprühen dann gibts da auch keine Probleme.
Für Hühlkörper ala CPU Kühler und GraKa, benutze ich auch die Druckluftflasche


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. November 2014)

Wichtig ist dass man die Dose senkrecht hält!

Natürlich immer komplett vom Strom trennen, dann kann auch Kondesationswasser keinen Schaden anrichten


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dass man die Dose senkrecht hält!
> 
> Natürlich immer komplett vom Strom trennen, dann kann auch Kondesationswasser keinen Schaden anrichten


 
Kondenswasser kann sowieso keinen Schaden anrichten ...    es leitet um den Faktor 10³ schlechter als Leitungswasser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

Ich hab nen Kompressor für Druckluft. Warum sollte ich diese extrem teuren Dosen kaufen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

Ich benutze einen Blasebalg und einen Pinsel zum Reinigen, klappt sehr gut.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. November 2014)

Pusten... Natürlich ohne Spucke. Für gröberen Kram dann ein antistatisches Tuch.


----------



## ich111 (8. November 2014)

Kompressor (natürlich mit der Pistole gut dosiert und keine 10 bar drauf jagen) oder Blasebald und man hat kein Kondenswasser, aber einen sauberen PC


----------



## NerdFlanders (8. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kondenswasser kann sowieso keinen Schaden anrichten ...    es leitet um den Faktor 10³ schlechter als Leitungswasser.


 
Weil du nicht davon ausgehen kannst dass die Oberfläche steril ist. Das Kondensationswasser mischt sich mit Schmutzpartikel und wird wesentlich leitender. (Zugegeben, ob es so konduktiv wie Leitungswasser wird hängt von einigen Faktoren ab)


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Weil du nicht davon ausgehen kannst dass die Oberfläche steril ist. Das Kondensationswasser mischt sich mit Schmutzpartikel und wird wesentlich leitender. (Zugegeben, ob es so konduktiv wie Leitungswasser wird hängt von einigen Faktoren ab)


 
Zugegeben, das stimmt.   Solange die Hardware dabei abgeschaltet ist,  sollte sie aber eine leichte Kondensationsfeuchtigkeit überleben.  Wenn danach ein Bach übers Mainboard läuft,  hat man aber definitiv was falsch gemacht  

Aber ganz ehrlich:  Wofür diese überteuerten Druckgasflaschen kaufen?  Das geht mit Haushaltsmitteln genauso gut.


----------



## NerdFlanders (8. November 2014)

Wer einen Kompressor oA hat kann darauf natürlich verzichten, aber zB hab ich letztens ein 1 Jahr altes NT damit durchgepustet und war verblüfft was da für ne Staubwolke raus kam.

Zum Preis: ich hol mir ne Dose für 5€ im Elektrobastelladen und komm damit rund ein Jahr aus... als Kostenfaktor seh ich das jetzt nicht...


----------



## Woody83 (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!

Hatte jetzt die Gelegenheit zu Pusten  

Habe aber mit dem Staubsauger das Gröbste wegbekommen. Die Lüfter wie erwähnt mit Wasser und einem Lappen gereinigt. 

Den CPU-Kühler den ich eigentlich gereinigt bekommen wollte - ohne ihn abzubauen - habe ich dann doch nicht gereinigt bekommen mit 

der Druckluftdose.... Der feine Staub zwischen den Lammelen muss dann wohl doch unter Wasser gereinigt werden....

Einen Kompressor habe ich nicht........

Vielleicht hilft ne Fahrradluftpumpe :---))))


----------



## shotta (29. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Elektronik wird bei mir mit Staubsauger und einem Borstenpinsel für kleine/filigrane Sachen gereinigt.
> 
> Alles andere,  wie Kühler, Gehäuse etc werden von aller Elektrik (inkl. Frontpanels etc) befreit und in die Dusche oder Badewanne geschmissen.
> 
> ...



würde es genau so machen.
mit druck reinigst du ja nicht wirklich, sonder bläst den großteil des staubes in irgendwelche ecken und damit ist dir ja auch nicht geholfen.

deswegen pinsel und staubsauger


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit nem Kompressor bekommt man den PC so sauber wie er von Werk aus mal war. Da bleibt nix irgendwo. Man muss es halt draußen machen sonst hat man die ganze Grütze in der Bude.


----------



## Hendro (29. Dezember 2014)

Mir reichen Staubfilter und ein Staubsauger. 
Diesen mit Pusten kombinieren und alles ist vom Staub befreit.


----------



## shotta (31. Dezember 2014)

finde das enstauben eh etwas überbewertet, spätestens nach 3 tagen ist wieder die erste staubschicht drauf.
sofern jetzt nicht die kühlleistung beeinträchtigt ist, ist es doch eigentlich relativ egal


----------



## Woody83 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe es gemacht, weil ich ne neue Karte gekauft habe, und die Staub Schicht schon dick war. Kühlleistung hat gelitten, auf jeden Fall!


----------

